# The Worst Movie Thread



## quinn01 (Apr 22, 2006)

So some of us have been talking about horrible movies under The Happening Thread. 

So this will be a thread for everyone and anyone to come and post what movie they think is the worst out there to date and why.


----------



## ghettoracingkid (Feb 19, 2007)

The happening. lol


----------



## headless chicken (Apr 28, 2003)

Starship Troopers 2 - a sort of spin off of the first SST movie but very low budget feel, crappy acting, story was semi decent though. This movie went straight to DVD and that should have been my first warning but did I listen to myself? Noooooooo!!! what a waste of money that was and I hope SST3 won't disappoint. 

Beerfest - it didn't help that I went to see this movie on the day things ended between me and this girl I liked but this movie was totally stupid...I couldn't remember much other then coming out of the theater going... "W...T...F..." Was a bit of a money grab on the American Pie style humor but very poorly executed.

Rush Hour 3 - was a totally money grab on the RH success. The comedy didn't have a flow, felt more like it was forced to funny sake and they weren't really that comical anyways. And you could tell Chan was getting a little too old and tired of these action types and personally, so was I which is why I thought Forbidden Kingdom with Jackie and Jet was awesome. Jackie goes back to his old Drunken Master fighting styles for that movie. 

House of Wax - I at least saw this for free. It wasn't scary or believable with a stupid story of people getting waxed alive and put on display in this town like it was a wax museum. Only saving grace was the hotty Elisha Cuthbert and Paris Hilton (for her, not because of hotness but for something that was very pleasing to watch).


----------



## gummy-bear (Oct 27, 2007)

Cloverfield: I got motion sickness and threw up at least 3 times during that movie. Those of you that haven't seen it, it's a guy running from a monster in New York, but he has a camera and films it. Think Blair Witch Project times 20.


----------



## chrose (Nov 20, 2000)

Good timing for this thread! We watched 10,000 BC this weekend. Oy! What a load of garbage.
I did not know they spoke the Queens english in 10,000 BC. I figured the special effects they showed on the commercials were a sampling of what was to come, but that turned out to be all there was! One saber tooth tiger, a bunch of Wooly Mannys (Ice Age reference) and a couple of big a**ed turkeys.
A serious load of junk!


----------



## shel (Dec 20, 2006)

There's always _Glen and Glenda_, another Ed Woods masterpiece 

Don't forget some of the Steven Seagal movies, esp _On Deadly Ground_.

shel


----------



## allanmcpherson (Apr 5, 2007)

oh man, On Deadly Ground, where the best part was a homage to Billy Jack...

There are so many bad movies that entertain in awfulness (Night Train to Terror anyone?) that I can't truly right off because of that sort of charm. Funny enough the the last two films that really raised my ire and stoked my hate were The Full Monte (the nadir of of the whacky outcasts doing something at random that makes all off their personal problems go away sub-genre) and Moline Rouge, which, pretty much pushed all of my civilization is dead buttons in a boring as possible manner.

--Al


----------



## shel (Dec 20, 2006)

I really disliked _The Full Monte_ ... don't recall if I sat through it in its entirety.

shel


----------



## beetrootbrain (Jun 4, 2008)

The Hills have Eyes or WolfCreek - why anyone watches these kinds of horrors are really beyond me!


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

Zardoz! It's so bad it's good. But then, it has a shirtless Sean Connery in it. 

How about "Waterworld" and "The Postman"? Kevin Costner at his worst. 

I'll admit to owning two of these three movies.


----------



## ishbel (Jan 5, 2007)

Braveheart.


----------



## shel (Dec 20, 2006)

<LOL> I was in Valdez at the time and encountered the same comments from the townspeople. I shared a B&B with one of the crew and we talked a little about Seagal, his wife, and some of the "stars" of the movie.

shel


----------



## foodnfoto (Jan 1, 2001)

How about anything starring Ben Afleck?
Pearl Harbor, Gigli, Jersey Girl and any number of others-what stinkers!

He's cute, I must admit, and enjoyable in supporting roles (Shakespeare in Love, Good Will Hunting) but he just doesn't have the chops to carry a whole movie.

Got to agree on Braveheart and Waterworld.

I think Mel and Kevin are vying for who can star in the most movies while wearing a mullet. Last check Kevin was winning, but Mel is still holding strong.


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

Here's an exception: Good Will Hunting. But *that's it*.


----------



## headless chicken (Apr 28, 2003)

The only real thing I hated about Braveheart was that it was exhaustively long. Didn't mind Kevin in Rumor Has It mind you that was more a Jen Aniston movie. And I liked Jersey Girl, more for that cute little girl and George Carlin...Afleck was totally replaceable. 

How about 3 flumpers...Star Wars Episodes 1-3. 
1 - wasn't total garbage, I liked the lightsaber fight scenes but the story wasn't very streamlined with far too many sceneries involved for a single plot. 
2 - Lucas tried to make an epic looking battle and theres where he concentrated on to make a good introduction to the Clone Wars...but the story leading up to it was long and boring...basically *blah*blah**blah*blah*blah*blah*blah*blah*blah*the n FIGHT*then blah*blah*blah*...Hayden Christensen put too much effort into acting good that he acted bad.
3 - both Ewan and Hayden seemed tired of playing the rolls of Obi Wan and Anakin...plus far too much CG now, please go back to wire-fu.


----------



## bughut (Aug 18, 2007)

My husband made me promise not to speak when we came out of the cinema after watching brave heart, as, even though i'm an Aberdonian i was raised in yorkshire and have an english accent. - He was worried for my safety... Seriously. Can you credit that!!

Anyway...

...Rocky horror show

I would like to like it and i love the knock-on hype, but i just cant enjoy the cardboard acting


----------



## ishbel (Jan 5, 2007)

Hahaha, Bughut.

I know that the first time I saw it, with a group of female friends... the cinema erupted (including most of my friends) - whilst I sat there saying 'crap history, crap costumes, crap accents'.....

Ho hum  You know your husband probably saved your life, don't you?:crazy:


----------



## allanmcpherson (Apr 5, 2007)

Bughut,

If you wanted to, and couldn't bring yourself to, like RHPS I strongly recommend that you check out Brian DePalma's Phantom of the Paradise. Glam-rock, whacky outfits, musical numbers and Paul "the human muppet" Williams as the bad guy. If you don't like it, you don't have a heart.

--Al


----------



## bughut (Aug 18, 2007)

I'll give it a go Allan. I do enjoy the camp, wild,culture that has developed around it. And guys in stockings, heels and basques are a hoot.
Back in the day I went to a screening where everyone was dressed up and totally in the groove. it was a total blast. The audience was the entertainment.


----------



## gunnar (Apr 3, 2008)

Rocky Horror sucks and not in the cool way that Buckaroo Bonzai across the the Dimension sucks (really so bad it's enrapturing). Latest movie I saw that i thought was overhyped, Smokin Aces's. Wow, what a crapfest.


----------



## shel (Dec 20, 2006)

I enjoyed _The Sum of All Fears._ It was a pretty good "B" movie. I think the cast (other than Affleck - I don't care much for him at all) made it enjoyable, and the story line, although a bit silly at times, helped move it more in the direction of a comedy than a political thriller. The best part were the extra features on the DVD.

shel


----------



## quinn01 (Apr 22, 2006)

How about anything staring Keanu Reeves........Hes horrible. 

And how about Cloverfeild. Anyone like that? Stupid. :roll:


----------



## charan (Jul 1, 2008)

The worst movie ever i've watched in my life time is, "A BEAUTIFUL MIND". I've never understood the story line and the actor is a kind of psyche and he doesnt flirts a lot.

Overall its not a worth watching..

Thankgod!! I saw the movie online and not wasted a single penny on it..:smiles:


----------



## gummy-bear (Oct 27, 2007)

I thought that movie was pretty well done. In fact, I would say it was stunning.


----------



## quinn01 (Apr 22, 2006)

I agree with GB. I thought that movie was great. Its a thinker deff. 

It was deff a well made movie.......:bounce:


----------



## lailarowe (Jul 8, 2008)

My God, that movie was awful.


----------

